# F-List Compromised, Now Offline.



## Leon Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

On the 3rd of Febuary 2011 (8:00 UTC) F-List (A populer furry Roleplay site) was compromised by a  disgruntled ex-coder/moderator Zidonuke (David Brown <zidonuke@gmail.com>) who was recently removed from the position for abuse of privledges.  The compromise resulted in all users being given admin privledges on the  site and all users being given moderator in the chat. There were no  admins around at the time. F-list was shortly taken offline after, with a  broadcast on the chat by the ex-coder that there were no recent  backups. It is uncertain wether the site was taken offline as a  defensive measure by F-List staff or by the aforementioned ex-coder, or wether the site was deleted as well. As  of now the site remains down. 

Zid was broadcasting on F-Chat bragging about what he was doing. Im posting this here so people know why the site is down, if they visit it as it will probably be an extended outage. 

*Private Data consisting of Email / IP / User logs were **available* * to all users through the "Log Viewer" page while the site was up.

*For the latest news checkout the F-List IRC channel. #f-list on irc.furnet.org


----------



## Zenia (Feb 3, 2011)

Eh. No big loss there.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 3, 2011)

This should be a rave.


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

This sounds like a bummer to someone.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

What the hell is F-List and why should we care?


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

All users were given admin status?
I can imagine the chaos.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

rats, now i cant show people my fetishes.

Imagine if everybody on FA was given admin... HAHAH


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> rats, now i cant show people my fetishes.
> 
> Imagine if everybody on FA was given admin... HAHAH


What is that site dare I ask.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> What is that site dare I ask.


 
...wha?
F-List is a site where you can list your fetishes and people use it to find others to roleplay with [I don't roleplay, I just liked having a list of my fetishes]
FA is FurAffinity.


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> What the hell is F-List and why should we care?


 I had to look it up too. It's like some RP site or something.


----------



## Leon Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> What is that site dare I ask.


 
Its the "FA" of furry roleplay.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Leon Hunter said:


> Its the "FA" of furry roleplay.


 
Not like a Dungeons and Dragons type roleplay I gather.


----------



## Leon Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Not like a Dungeons and Dragons type roleplay I gather.


 
Nope, Mostly kinky / sex roleplay.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Not like a Dungeons and Dragons type roleplay I gather.


 
Typing sexual things back and forth

Clayton poops inside UKBeasts' ass and then he poops it back into Clayton's ass. Clayton always thought UKBeast's poops were good for this as they were the perfect texture and size.
Moans


----------



## Leon Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Clayton poops inside UKBeasts' ass and then he poops it back into Clayton's ass. Clayton always thought UKBeast's poops were good for this as they were the perfect texture and size.
> Moans


 
Rofl, Had to add the moan huh?


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

WTF Clayton


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Leon Hunter said:


> Rofl, Had to add the moan huh?


Lmfao yes



ukbeast said:


> WTF Clayton


 
HAHAHAH


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

F-list was basically the most pointless yiffbarn ever invented anyway

HEY GUYS HERE'S A LIST OF MY FETISHES, HIT ME UP

_Whyyyyyyy_


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's OK that site sucked.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

I liked how many people showed up to the chatroom on F-list versus other furry sites where there's never anyone around to talk to.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> F-list was basically the most pointless yiffbarn ever invented anyway
> 
> HEY GUYS HERE'S A LIST OF MY FETISHES, HIT ME UP
> 
> _Whyyyyyyy_


 
I liked using it so when people ask me _"hey Clay you strapping young man, with that fantastic fucking hair and your awesome eyes and everything cool about you, what are your fetishes"_
and id be all
*slam*
read, bitch


----------



## Sslaxx (Feb 3, 2011)

Isn't Zidonuke here on FA?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Sslaxx said:


> Isn't Zidonuke here on FA?


 
Probably, he sounds batshit and abuses his powers. He's probably one of the mods here.


----------



## Sslaxx (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup, definitely agree there. Don't see the name on the forums admin list at least, for all that means. And yeah, he is an FA member.

It'd be nice for site owners everywhere if there was a blacklist of dodgy coder guys out there, wouldn't it...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 3, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 3, 2011)

Such a loss for the community.  I mean, what will we do now without a site for Furries to categorize between their favorite fetishes, much enjoyed fetishes, tolerated fetishes, and disliked fetishes?  How will we know what type of sexual RP to start with them three IM's in?  

A tragedy for the fandom  


If you're going to post on a site that has no purpose other than to blatantly profess your fetishes and type-fuck to them, I have absolutely zero qualms about the "User Logs Revealed" bit.  You don't want to be revealed a disturbing sick-fuck?  Don't go on a public forum and PM a chat about Cub Scat Anal-Vore.  Revealing someone's email address isn't too bad either, considering - if like any other site - you could just email the person anyways through a "Contact User Via Email" option in the profile (I believe FAF has one of these).  IP's the only real loss, and I don't think most of the people on F-List went there to look at someone's IP address.


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You don't want to be revealed a disturbing sick-fuck?  Don't go on a public forum and PM a chat about Cub Scat Anal-Vore.


 Like furries have the common sense to do this. I mean, would you really sit there and try to weigh the good and bad before signing up for such a site when you know you won't be getting any IRL anytime soon? 

Highly unlikely.


----------



## Leon Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Such a loss for the community.  I mean, what will we do now without a site for Furries to categorize between their favorite fetishes, much enjoyed fetishes, tolerated fetishes, and disliked fetishes?  How will we know what type of sexual RP to start with them three IM's in?
> 
> A tragedy for the fandom
> 
> ...



Since masturbating to the anthromorphic porn and scat images on this site is alot less socially unacceptable, right!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Leon Hunter said:


> Since masturbating to the anthromorphic porn and scat images on this site is alot less socially unacceptable, right!



Scat is gross? How is this gross? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geiq0FP13uQ


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Scat is gross? How is this gross? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geiq0FP13uQ


 
Amazing the heaven-and-hell difference between scat music and scat images.

Edit: (Moderator was infracted for not posting on topic.)

Admins gone postal, wow.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 3, 2011)

This would probably be important to someone.


----------



## Bobskunk (Feb 4, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Amazing the heaven-and-hell difference between scat music and scat images.
> 
> Edit: *(Moderator was infracted for not posting on topic.)*
> 
> Admins gone postal, wow.


 
You're shittin' me, right?  No pun intended.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 4, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I liked how many people showed up to the chatroom on F-list versus other furry sites where there's never anyone around to talk to.


 
You know, I'd much rather be in a quiter chatroom with less active people, than being in a busy chatroom full of grown sweaty men pretending to be animals fucking each other in new and disturbing ways.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 4, 2011)

So I guess you expected us to give a fuck?

That shithole called e621 is back online too. Fucking furries, they survive anything.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> You're shittin' me, right?  No pun intended.



Literally?  Yes, I can't infract myself.  It was a statement recognizing that I had messed up and then realized it.



Miles Snowpaw said:


> That shithole called e621 is back online too. Fucking furries, they survive anything.



When the end comes, we'll survive it, sweep aside the remains of the human world, and build a perfect world alongside the roaches. :V


----------



## D-idara (Aug 30, 2012)

It's funny how most of you douchebags think that F-List was 100% Yiffers with Kink Lists instead of characters, there were actually people who wanted to RP something that, although kinky, didn't involve a 3-Year old Fox-Dragon hybrid with diapers that had a macro cock and vored on other people! I miss F-List because it was the only decent RP site.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2012)

D-idara said:


> It's funny how most of you douchebags think that F-List was 100% Yiffers with Kink Lists instead of characters, there were actually people who wanted to RP something that, although kinky, didn't involve a 3-Year old Fox-Dragon hybrid with diapers that had a macro cock and vored on other people! I miss F-List because it was the only decent RP site.



"Boo hoo I can't indulge in underage macro dragon shiteater yiff roleplay any more so I must take my anger out by registering on a forum specifically to be a dick in an old thread, and now I have to prowl for children in a more public place."


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 30, 2012)

D-idara said:


> It's funny how most of you douchebags think that F-List was 100% Yiffers with Kink Lists instead of characters, there were actually people who wanted to RP something that, although kinky, didn't involve a 3-Year old Fox-Dragon hybrid with diapers that had a macro cock and vored on other people! I miss F-List because it was the only decent RP site.


Holy necro.
F-list, is nothing but sex RP and fetish lists, the F stands for Fetish, not Furry.
Fetish List.
Channels found in F-chat? 99% sex. 
[spoilers]
!!Official!! channels with current users:


> Ageplay(119)All in the Family(62)
> Artists / Writers(23)
> Ass Play(68)
> Bondage(36)
> ...



Public private channels:


> Suck that girl-cock! (94)Sluts, Whores, and Cumdumps! (89)
> Anal Addicts! (69)
> Domination and Degradation (64)
> Bend Me Over; Fuck Me Hard (62)
> ...


[/spoilers]


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 30, 2012)

You signed up just to bump a 6-month old thread, which everyone had forgotten about, and certainly no longer cared about. Augh.

Also those lists is horrifying.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 30, 2012)

D-idara said:


> It's funny how most of you douchebags think that F-List was 100% Yiffers with Kink Lists instead of characters, there were actually people who wanted to RP something that, although kinky, didn't involve a 3-Year old Fox-Dragon hybrid with diapers that had a macro cock and vored on other people! I miss F-List because it was the only decent RP site.



What a valuable post!

The point of necroing this thread wold be?
EDIT: Liz locked it, then I locked it which unlocked it and now it is locked. :x

Also, F-List is a terrible place.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 30, 2012)

2fast4u


----------

